# 15 Annual Antique & Classic Show & Swap Meet Uniontown Ohio



## 56jetflow (Dec 29, 2021)

Antique & Classic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet

Saturday, March 5,2022

OPEN TO THE PUBLIC FREE ADMITION

VENDOR SET-UP 8:00AM
SHOW 9:00AM TO 1:00PM $10.00 PER 8 FT TABLE/SPACE

NO FRIDAY NIGHT SET-UP
Lunch Stand available on site!
Grace United Church of Christ
of Uniontown Hall
13275 Cleveland Ave. N.W.
Uniontown Ohio 44685
1/4 mile North of State Rte. 619
for more info call
Bob Hirschfelt 330-699-9798
Jim Christner 330-608-2802
Jack Burns 330-571-3217


----------



## bob_motorbike (Jan 31, 2022)

Only 5 weeks away now! Don't miss it.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 1, 2022)

Is there a Show Flyer for this Event ?









						13275 Cleveland Ave NW · 13275 Cleveland Ave NW, Uniontown, OH 44685
					

Building




					www.google.com


----------



## Herman (Feb 2, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> Is there a Show Flyer for this Event ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



check out the 2022 swap meet post at the top of this section by PLERR , scroll down to the show flyer section


----------

